# récupéreration de base de données logiciel !



## ubikubikubik (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

je possède un powerbook G4 avec Mac Os 10.4.6.
j'ai installer sur celui ci la version Cd-rom du Petit Robert 2007.
je souhaiterais récupérer la liste des mots sans leurs définitions composant ce dictionnaire.
est il possible de passer par le terminal pour accéder au cur du logiciel et ainsi récupérer la base de donné des mots?


merci
Aurélien


----------



## Didier Guillion (15 Janvier 2010)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je possède un powerbook G4 avec Mac Os 10.4.6.
> j'ai installer sur celui ci la version Cd-rom du Petit Robert 2007.
> ...




Euh... Vérifie les conditions d'utilisation, cela a de forte chance d"être illégal...

Cordialement


----------



## ubikubikubik (15 Janvier 2010)

c'est pour un usage personnel !
et j'ai acheté le cd-rom.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

et mettre ton OS à jour

il est encore en 10.4.6
plusieurs versions de retards
fais le en une fois

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)
de preference via utilitaire disque si onyx est ancien

* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 

et eventuellement 2 è verification des autorisations après car y a eu du mouvement


----------



## grumff (15 Janvier 2010)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je possède un powerbook G4 avec Mac Os 10.4.6.
> j'ai installer sur celui ci la version Cd-rom du Petit Robert 2007.
> ...



Si le but c'est d'avoir une liste de mot de la langue française, tu dois pouvoir trouver ça en gratuit sur le net, genre le dictionnaire officiel du Scrabble ou quelque chose dans ce genre là.


----------



## ubikubikubik (15 Janvier 2010)

J'ai regarder sur internet, mais les listes ne me conviennent pas !
car soit il manque des mots, soit il y a trop de mot ( tout les verbes accordés dans tout les temps !)
est-ce possible alors croyez vous via terminal ou autre soft de récupérer la base de donnée ?
merci


----------



## Céroce (18 Janvier 2010)

Difficile de donner une réponse définitive sans avoir le logiciel sous la main, mais probablement pas simplement. (Et le fait d'avoir payé le logiciel ne t'en donne absolument pas le droit).


----------



## grumff (18 Janvier 2010)

Céroce a dit:


> (Et le fait d'avoir payé le logiciel ne t'en donne absolument pas le droit).


S'il n'y a pas de protection anti copie et que c'est pour un usage privé, ça devrait passer non ?


----------



## ntx (19 Janvier 2010)

grumff a dit:


> S'il n'y a pas de protection anti copie et que c'est pour un usage privé, ça devrait passer non ?


Oui à condition de ne pas évoquer ici la façon de le faire :rateau:


----------



## grumff (19 Janvier 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Oui à condition de ne pas évoquer ici la façon de le faire :rateau:



Bah manifestement personne ne connaît la manip, mais s'il n'y a pas de protection, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal à l'expliquer. On ne peut pas s'interdire de parler de tout sous prétexte que quelqu'un serait susceptible de l'utiliser à mauvais escient. Sinon tu trouverais pas un tuto pour graver un cd ou faire une image disque. Que l'on réponde pas quand quelqu'un cherche de façon manifeste à pirater un logiciel ça me parait normal, mais faut pas tomber dans l'excès.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2010)

ce n'est pas de l'exces c'est la Loi ( française)  à laquelle est soumise le forum et les posteurs
DADVSI s'applique toujours


----------



## grumff (20 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce n'est pas de l'exces c'est la Loi ( française)  à laquelle est soumise le forum et les posteurs
> DADVSI s'applique toujours


dadvsi interdit de faire sauter des mesures de protection ou de diffuser des informations permettant de le faire, pas d'exploiter à usage privé des fichiers non protégés que l'on a achetés, du moins à ma connaissance.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2010)

Comme évoqué plus haut, il suffit de télécharger un programme opensource qui utilise un dictionnaire et de fouiller les sources. Le dictionnaire français d'OpenOffice par exemple. Pas besoin de pirater.


----------

